# Just wondering?



## lanemarie (Nov 21, 2012)

Sooo, I am wondering what percentage of timeshare owners know about Tug?

It seems like a lot of people I talk to have timeshares and when I mention Tug they have never heard of it. I found it about 8 months ago when researching a resale.

I have learned a great deal about TS and I am super grateful.

But, I keep wondering how well known is this website?:rofl:


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 21, 2012)

id say the overall % is very small.

industry wouldnt remain as it is if the average owner knew =)


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 21, 2012)

I'd think it's probably quite a lot.  There are some 40000+ registered members, last I'd heard.  So at least that many know.  Add in spouses and friends and former members, visitors and guests, and the number may easily be doubled or tripled.  Add to that those folks who stumble across Tug from the Web, as I did, and that number is likely very much higher.

In my case, after returning from my first timeshare vacation, staying with my brother in his Mexico timeshare, I thought maybe I might like to know more about timesharing in general.  I Googled a number of search terms, and Tug came back on most of the hits.  I came to the Tug website, and have never left.  Now, several timeshares bought and sold later, I still learn new stuff on Tug all the time.

Whether it's a majority of timeshare owners?  Probably not.  If you do the math of how many timeshares there are, multiplied by how many weeks each unit can be sold as, the numbers get pretty high pretty fast.  Example:  A timeshare with 100 units could have 5200 weeks owners.  

And that doesn't count all the Points people.

Dave


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 21, 2012)

Bid shares in their timeshare quiz says

"There are approximately 6.7 million timeshare owners worldwide, owning about 10.7 million timeshare weeks."

40,000 Tug members / 6,700,000 X 100 = 5.9 % 0.59%


_Thank you COSkier_


----------



## pacodemountainside (Nov 21, 2012)

ARDA  probably keeps statistics but would ball park as follows.


Interval has around 2 million members and RCI around 4 million. While  there is some duplication this would be offset by people who belong to other exchange companies or none.

So,   6 million into 60,500 equals about  1%

No wonder the  Developers and resale  scammers have tons of potential victims who we try and educate.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 21, 2012)

I dont think its the percentage of timeshare owners that know about tug that is the important figure.. 

Owners that have purchased directly from the developers, for the most part, I think, already know not to buy anymore from the developer. 

The more important number and the one that is of the most importance to the developers is the percentage of the general population that has money and or good credit, and that dont know about TUG...This is the low hanging fruit or uneducated buyer, that the developers pluck.


----------



## Icc5 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Tell All*



lanemarie said:


> Sooo, I am wondering what percentage of timeshare owners know about Tug?
> 
> It seems like a lot of people I talk to have timeshares and when I mention Tug they have never heard of it. I found it about 8 months ago when researching a resale.
> 
> ...



I would think the percentage is rather low just from the communications my wife and I have had with fellow timesharers.  Many times when we have gone to or left a presentation we have mentioned to people about not buying until they have been on Tug.  We also have talked to lots of people in the pools and rec. areas about Tug.  
One thing I've noticed is people act as if they are too busy to bother.  We found this out with our niece and her husband (and yes they both have important jobs and make about 3 times what my wife and I earn).  We talked to them about not going to or buying at any presentations and have told them about the Tug website many times.  When we were with them in St. George they decided to go to a presentation and we talked to them again.
They know we own 4 timeshares and they still bought from the developer.
Can't figure people out.
Bart


----------



## CO skier (Nov 21, 2012)

rent_share said:


> 40,000 tug members / 6,700,000 x 100 = 5.9 %



0.59%, but the point remains, many TUG members, but in a much larger universe of timeshare owners.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 21, 2012)

id gander that TUG has "reached" far more than just the tens of thousands that participate on the forums in the near 20 years of its existance....so the % is probably a good bit higher than less than 1%

that said, id be shocked if it was in the double digits overall for all current timeshare owners.


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 21, 2012)

I have  yet to find a TS owner at a resort I've been to that knew about Tug.  Now, granted, I haven't talked to all that many but you'd think I'd find at least one.

I tried to talk to a lady going into a sales presentation in Williamsburg about units at that resort on eBay for $1.  I was sitting at the resort supplied computers and she would not even look.  She said "that can't be" and went into the meeting.

Go figure.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 21, 2012)

Icc5 said:


> They know we own 4 timeshares and they still bought from the developer.
> Can't figure people out.
> Bart


 

Two couples talking at the Westin Maui poolside, both having made their second developer purchase.

I traded in on 4000 Worldmark Points, Maintenance Fee $240 exchange $140 and membership 1/2 of $89


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 21, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> I tried to talk to a lady going into a sales presentation in Williamsburg about units at that resort on eBay for $1.  I was sitting at the resort supplied computers and she would not even look.  She said "that can't be" and went into the meeting.
> 
> Go figure.




I think a lot of people don't accept what they can't understand.  When I mention at my work that I own three timeshares, I get a lot of raised eyebrows, and comments like, "Gee, it must be nice being so rich!"  When I try to explain that I buy all my timeshares on eBay for a dollar or two, they think I'm lying to them, to try and get off the hook about being "so rich."  What_EVER_.  After awhile I stopped trying to explain.  

But then again, these are the same people who ask, "So where are you going on vacation _NOW?_"  And who give me a hard time about always traveling off to some fancy place.  They say, "I wish I could go on the kind of vacations you do."  I just smile at them, and quietly think, "You could, you stupid jerk. If you weren't so boneheaded."  

Dave


----------



## chriskre (Nov 21, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> I think a lot of people don't accept what they can't understand.  When I mention at my work that I own three timeshares, I get a lot of raised eyebrows, and comments like, "Gee, it must be nice being so rich!"  When I try to explain that I buy all my timeshares on eBay for a dollar or two, they think I'm lying to them, to try and get off the hook about being "so rich."  What_EVER_.  After awhile I stopped trying to explain.
> 
> But then again, these are the same people who ask, "So where are you going on vacation _NOW?_"  And who give me a hard time about always traveling off to some fancy place.  They say, "I wish I could go on the kind of vacations you do."  I just smile at them, and quietly think, "You could, you stupid jerk. If you weren't so boneheaded."
> 
> Dave



I get this same response from my co-workers.  :hysterical:

They just don't believe that I bought stuff for $1. :ignore: I don't own too many $1 TS's but I do have a few.  I always offer to help others who already own a TS, usually in Orlando, but surprisingly they actually use that Orlando TS as their vacation.  Go figure.

I rarely use my Orlando TS's in Orlando.  I get much better value using them elsewhere and trading in, but try explaining that to the skeptical who don't want to pay the $89 to RCI.    I've even tried to show them the free exchange companies but most people just don't want to be bothered.  

I always seem to find someone in the hot tubs that wants to talk TS's and they almost always have never heard of TUG.  I've friended a few on Facebook and given them my screen name here and OY in case they finally decide to delve in, but I've yet to have anyone that I've met contact me.

I guess the "if it's too good to be true, it must not be true" mentality is so ingrained in our culture that even when they see you doing it, they still think you are holding back some vital information.  Whateverrrrr.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Nov 21, 2012)

ronparise said:


> I dont think its the percentage of timeshare owners that know about tug that is the important figure..
> 
> Owners that have purchased directly from the developers, for the most part, I think, already know not to buy anymore from the developer.
> 
> The more important number and the one that is of the most importance to the developers is the percentage of the general population that has money and or good credit, and that dont know about TUG...This is the low hanging fruit or uneducated buyer, that the developers pluck.



Ron:

Yes, TUGGERS, BBB,  consumer magazines, etc.   only reach a   minuscule  fraction of potential victims. This is reason Sea-gull is finishing his mansion.

You might find it interesting to to WWW  web site and read Main Man's  pitches to   security analysts. 
 He lays  it out how his sales weasels skewer  the naive.

He  states there are about 8 million  TS owners vs my ball park  6 million    and rent share 6.7 million. Think he is using ARDA number.

Also points out there are 53 million  red hot  qualified prospects that  should be TS owners. He egregiously omits  how he calculated but that is a lot of warm bodies.

Lastly he states  68% of  Wyndham owners upgrade  which  documents his parking pass body snatchers are doing a great job.  Is consistent  with his  other statement that   first time purchase is  just 117K points.


----------



## Phcmom (Nov 21, 2012)

I was one of those ....let's say naive...people!  But luckily I found this group in time.  I mailed my rescission letter yesterday.  I will be joining in the discussions on this forum before making another purchase.  And I do hope to make a more informed choice.


----------



## lanemarie (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for responding!


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 22, 2012)

chriskre said:


> I get this same response from my co-workers.  :hysterical:
> 
> They just don't believe that I bought stuff for $1. :ignore: I don't own too many $1 TS's but I do have a few.  I always offer to help others who already own a TS, usually in Orlando, but surprisingly they actually use that Orlando TS as their vacation.  Go figure.
> 
> ...



My feeling is that timesharing can be so complicated that people don't want another new thing to try to figure out.

That, and all the warnings people see about TSs being a rip off, they are predisposed to stay away.

I keep thinking that I don't want to own any longer and should just rent but last summer I wanted to travel on a specific week and wanted the Atlantic Ocean at my door.  I could not find one with 3 exchange companies and all the exchange and rental ads here and on other sites.

So now I'm trying to find a unit that will fit that need.


----------



## Luvstotravel (Nov 23, 2012)

People flat-out believe that timeshares are a scam and a rip-off, in my experience. If they hear I got mine for $1, I know they secretly feel I've been ripped off somehow. They'll say things like, "you get what you pay for", and "no one would sell that cheap."


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 23, 2012)

Luvstotravel said:


> People flat-out believe that timeshares are a scam and a rip-off, in my experience. If they hear I got mine for $1, I know they secretly feel I've been ripped off somehow. They'll say things like, "you get what you pay for", and "no one would sell that cheap."


 
Taking it a slightly different direction, I rarely will admit in public that I own a resale timeshare.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Nov 23, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Taking it a slightly different direction, I rarely will admit in public that I own a resale timeshare.




WOW!

Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 23, 2012)

If you say you paid full price your stupid and got ripped off, if you try to explain the retail market, the disparity in unbelievable


----------



## chriskre (Nov 23, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> My feeling is that timesharing can be so complicated that people don't want another new thing to try to figure out.
> 
> That, and all the warnings people see about TSs being a rip off, they are predisposed to stay away.
> 
> ...



I guess you are right.  With so much to worry about in real life only us seriously dysfunctional TS addicts are crazy enough to obsess over our vacations years in advance.  :hysterical:

I have my whole year planned already for next year and my co-workers haven't even talked about where they are going next week let alone next year.  

And funny that you are wanting Atlantic beachfront because that is exactly how I got into this TS mess in the first place.  I wanted to guarantee my place in the sand in an oceanfront unit and set out to find one that was perfect on ebay and the rest is history.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 25, 2012)

Its amazing how much people are willing to pay for a TS. One person I met in Mexico at the hot tubs was explaing why he thought he was going to buy a studio for over $15K. Just joking I said I could sell him a one bed unit for $xx. The next day we went to owners services desk and transfered the rtu to him. I think there was 18 years left. 

Last Feb a guy at the pool was woo hooing about his recent purchase of a Monte Cristo Estate at Sunset Beach. He paid over 100K and was almost 70. It just makes you wonder.

Other times we mention Tug or Ebay and I guess when I tell the story its not as believable as my wife. She has helped a handfull of people, mostly young married couples, understand what was going on. 

I would rather sell them one of mine if they really want to buy.

Bill


----------



## thylightguy (Nov 25, 2012)

I have been a HGVC member for about 14 years now, and today I stumbled upon TUG and I am very computer/internet savy... I work online for crying out loud! I am not sure if it would be a good thing of more know about the forum to be honest... but I am glad I found it. Glad to be here.


----------



## phyllispsu (Nov 25, 2012)

I own a timeshare and today is my first time on this forum.I'm a member of ii forum someone referred me here I've been looking at daelive for getaways have anyone personally purchased or used daelive getaways .My deposit is with ii but i might change to daelive but i need to get some feed back about them

Thanka


----------



## chriskre (Nov 26, 2012)

thylightguy said:


> I have been a HGVC member for about 14 years now, and today I stumbled upon TUG and I am very computer/internet savy... I work online for crying out loud! I am not sure if it would be a good thing of more know about the forum to be honest... but I am glad I found it. Glad to be here.



Wow!  14 years and you are just discovering us now?  
Glad to have you.  



phyllispsu said:


> I own a timeshare and today is my first time on this forum.I'm a member of ii forum someone referred me here I've been looking at daelive for getaways have anyone personally purchased or used daelive getaways .My deposit is with ii but i might change to daelive but i need to get some feed back about them
> 
> Thanka



I have purchased the DAE bonus weeks.  They are a great deal.
I paid $79 for the weeks.  That was a few years ago.
I think they are now $99.  
Some of the resorts don't know DAE so if you buy a week from them make sure you sort it out with the resort before you check in.  
I know the Westgate Villas in Orlando front desk clerks had never heard of DAE.


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 26, 2012)

*Welcome to TUG*



phyllispsu said:


> I own a timeshare and today is my first time on this forum.I'm a member of ii forum someone referred me here I've been looking at daelive for getaways have anyone personally purchased or used daelive getaways .My deposit is with ii but i might change to daelive but i need to get some feed back about them
> 
> Thanka



I use DAE all the time.  The best "bonus week" I scored was a week in Ixtapa Mexico at the Pacifica Club-Ixtapa for $79 for the whole week for a mid November check in.

I have taken many others.

I deposit first with them then look for exchanges.  The exchanges are good for 3 years from the time you deposit your week.

It is free to join, the exchange fees are less than II but you will not get the number of choices as you do with RCI and II.

You can call them directly, the numbers are on this page.
http://www.daelive.com/helpdesk/contactus.aspx

You can go here, but they sometimes take a while to answer.
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=49


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 28, 2012)

I think the number is easily <1%.  Not a single person I have met in 6 years of TSing has ever heard of TUG.  Of course, I tell them how to find TUG and Starwood (SVO) forum - and a few have made it and sent PMs to thank me.  Others... oh well - as the famous PT Barnum quote goes...

I have even given quite a few work colleagues a white board lesson on buying resale (SVO), and even warned them not to buy from the Developer when I found out they were staying at a SVO resort.  What did they do?  They bought from SVO.  Even during their rescind period, I again went over the resale spill - and they still kept their SVO TS.  

Now... these are very intelligent folks (PhD, PharmD, MD, etc - if that means anything) and perfect fodder for the TS sales pitch (have good jobs, well paid, and don't vacation enough).  I find it very interesting in that they understand the financial consequences, but that is not their motivation to buy resale instead.  Most just want it simple/easy transfer, and not deal with the 'hassle' of resale - and they are generaly happy with the SVO product and the vacations it affords them.  Interesting that the person that usually decides to buy/keep the Developer TS is the spouse. (this is one reason TS salespeople insist on both be present for the TS presentation)

Only one person is unhappy they bought - and not because of the money (SVO TSs are very expensive), but because they cannot seem to plan ahead which is crucial for TSing.  They keep forgetting to use them that means the conversion to SPG Starpoints (in the SVO system) works for them, and they end up staying in Starwood hotels.


Go figure...
anyway... someone has to keep the house of cards from collapsing.  It gets to the point where I do not bother anymore.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Nov 28, 2012)

David

Wow, I'm just amazed that even knowing about the resale market people continue to buy from the developer. I guess I've always looked for the travel bargin/deal.

Ian


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 28, 2012)

thylightguy said:


> I have been a HGVC member for about 14 years now, and today I stumbled upon TUG and I am very computer/internet savy... I work online for crying out loud! I am not sure if it would be a good thing of more know about the forum to be honest... but I am glad I found it. Glad to be here.



TUG is just not about timeshares.  Sure you will learn alot and if you already know everything about everything,  then this is a site to get really good karma and teach us what you know. 

Some things I learned: 

Car rental deals - it learned that I can get good deals from costco but not all the time.  Sometimes priceline works better and sometimes there are specific car rental sites for a particular area.  

I learned about the Revealled books for Hawaii.  All those little blue books when traveling in Hawaii..Yeah I got mine. 

I travel to different places.  Sometimes I have to decide on which city, area or timeshare might be better to visit.  People here are so willing to give you thier opinion.  Some will even tell you a how they would get there.  It will be different but even if you dont do it thier way, it puts ideas into your head.  Those are the ideas that make "Bucket Lists".  

The review section alone is worth it to join.  No surprises going to any resort. I will look at the reviews before I bought a resort to see if it would be a good match for me.  

Many of us have either traded or rented  with other tug members   (which saved money) and some have even become personal friends.  We still are a minority when it comes to being so addicted and passionate to vacationing, that  I for one, tend to loose or confuse people in my conversations. 

You will love this site.


----------

